# Left in despair... new sink, new problem (garbage disposal)



## jmz (Jan 14, 2015)

after installing cabinets and having a counter and sink installed. I realized the garbage disposal does not fit at all. I've tried a few ways to get the pipes to line up but it is just not possible. I asked the plumbing specialist at home depot and he told me i can't drop down any further than the norm because standing water would leave an odor. For now I just put together a regular drain. I'm here to ask if there is anything, anything at all I can do to get the disposal in. I never realized how much went down there until now lol I've attached two photos of what's going on now.

a little bit about myself, i'm 27 years old and this is the first home i've owned.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Don't use a disposal. Start composting.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Or get a sink that is 2" deep.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Or hire a licensed plumber to fix your problem.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Since this your first home, I'd recommend you get a book at home depot....can't remember the name but home depot has their name on it. Anyway it shows all kind of home repairs and I think it's a great book. This site is more for plumbers to talk to each other. Sorry but best of luck to you.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Bust open the wall and move the cast iron sanitary tee, no hub couplings and trap arm to make it fit.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

You're in over your head to fix this. Call a plumber.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Needs a master trap installed under there


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Hire the "plumbing specialist at home depot." He can hang New wallpaper after that. He may even throw in a discount. If he cant fix it your doomed...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

jmz said:


> after installing cabinets and having a counter and sink installed. I realized the garbage disposal does not fit at all. I've tried a few ways to get the pipes to line up but it is just not possible. I asked the plumbing specialist at home depot and he told me i can't drop down any further than the norm because standing water would leave an odor. For now I just put together a regular drain. I'm here to ask if there is anything, anything at all I can do to get the disposal in. I never realized how much went down there until now lol I've attached two photos of what's going on now.
> 
> a little bit about myself, i'm 27 years old and this is the first home i've owned.


Nope. Just nope.

Why would we give you our knowledge for free? Did you know in most states it's illegal to plumb without a license? 

Fyi... a plumber could make that work and be done in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

JMZ, I commend you for taking an active interest in keeping your home nice, but... You need to learn that Home Depot's "You can do it. We can help." is very limited. *Homer makes a lot of mistakes! In fact that mistake of the new deep sink, and the garbage disposer, being too low for the drain in the wall, is a mistake that Homer has made thousands and thousands of times, for years and years. In fact the only time Homer doesn't make that mistake is when he gets lucky...*.

So here you are, Homer has installed the new cabinets and the new countertop for you, he's taken his money and run. Now you are on a low budget and faced with a job that would have been thousands of times easier to accomplish before the new cabinets were installed. I'll bet Homer said, "It would only cost a couple of hundred dollars for a plumber to fix that problem." Homer is probably wrong there, and he is definitely wrong for quoting a price on work he isn't doing without any idea of how it needs to be done. But here you are trying to avoid spending that extra money and Do It Yourself....

What you really need to do is talk to Clint Eastwood about this. Dirty Harry will tell you, "A man has got to know his limitations."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VrFV5r8cs0

What you need to do now is know that you have found yours, and Homer's limitations as well, rather than "You can do it. We can help." it is time to call in a licensed plumber to "Do it right." The road you are going down otherwise is one that will leave you with a hacked up mess that will probably leak and ruin those new cabinets in short order...

All Homer cared about was selling you some stuff and getting paid!
You need to find yourself some licensed professionals that will work at ensuring the work on your home is done right the first time. Before your next project call in licensed plumbers and electricians to evaluate the work they will need to do on your project, they will give you accurate quotes for the work they need to do for the project so you can budget enough money for the work, and they will tell you when they need to come in and do the work for you so the project can move on in the right progression...

The best advice that can be given at this stage is to call a licensed plumber and get this botched up job finished properly. Then keep this valuable lesson in mind on your next project.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Install a blender trap, it's smaller than a garbage disposal. The only problems is you have to order it in a plumbing supply.


----------



## jmz (Jan 14, 2015)

I didn't know this was a site just for plumbers to talk to each other. What I really wanted to know is do I HAVE to bust open the wall and bring that pipe down? that's it, that's all I want to know. At least save me the money of getting a consultation


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Where's Elvis when you need him?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> Where's Elvis when you need him?












I'm here. Thank you. Thank you very much......


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This forum is for plumbing professionals only. Do-it-yourselfers are not permitted to join. The forum does not condone or encourage anyone who isn't properly trained in the plumbing trade to attempt to repair, alter, extend, design or install any plumbing, gas, vent, sewer, medical gas, drain, septic, water line, or any other plumbing systems. Thank you.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

JMZ: You're advised to contact a local licensed plumbing professional who can assist you with your plumbing needs.

Thread closed.


----------

